

How Many of My Facebook Friends Will Die Next Year - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2010/11/how-many-of-my-facebook-friends-will-die-over-the-next-year/

======
crpatino
People die every day.

Meeting hundreds of random strangers and labeling those as "friends" is
basically asking for it.

